

Pigeon transfers data faster than S. African ISP - jazzdev
http://www.usatoday.com/tech/news/2009-09-09-pigeon-faster_N.htm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://searchyc.com/pigeon?sort=by_date>

shows various comments already scattered through these HN items:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=816329>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=815840>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=815593>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=815501>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=814443>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=813313>

